# Tracks



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A blonde and brunette were walking along when they came across some tracks.
"Those are moose tracks" said the brunette
"No they aren't!" exclaimed the blonde, "those are definitely deer tracks!"

They were still arguing about it when the train hit them



I think we'd better get the women out more :lol:


----------

